# Shigefusa in Tokyo/Kyoto



## Mute-on (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm lucky enough to be visiting Tokyo and Kyoto during the last week of March and would like to know of any stores that are known to stock Shigefusa. 

I'm also interested in sources for kiridashi and kogatana, any notable makers. 

Many thanks in advance 

Cheers

J


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 14, 2016)

Fly through Denmark?


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 14, 2016)

Jovidah said:


> Fly through Denmark?



Ha ha 

I'm hoping for somewhere that actually has stock too


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 14, 2016)

Kiya? and maybe the knife shops near that kitchenware street around asakusa .. maybe call them and see if you can pick them up when you are in Tokyo


----------



## gic (Feb 14, 2016)

Kiya often has co branded Shigs, I bought my yo shig there... But the selection is quite variable and you don't know what they will have at any given moment


----------



## pkjames (Feb 14, 2016)

I would try my luck at the kiya main store in Tokyo.


----------



## jessf (Feb 14, 2016)

We're going to be in Kyoto at the same time. I'll listen for an aussie accent. You listen for my canadian "Eh".


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 14, 2016)

pkjames said:


> I would try my luck at the kiya main store in Tokyo.



Good info. Didn't even think of this. My wife is going in a week... I think I need a belated Valentines Present after all LOL


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 14, 2016)

I just shot Kiya an email asking about Shigs in stock, they replied within 15 minutes ... which is pretty darn good ... I asked about Gyuto in 210/240 or petty.

They replied back that they have very limited stock (what a surprise), and only have these three in stock (1 each!!)

&#12539;NAKIRI Japanese vegetable knife(KUROUCHI) 43,200 yen.
&#12539;SHOBU SASHIMI knife, Japanese raw fish slicer (KASUMI) 21cm blade 58,860 yen.
&#12539;DEBA Japanese raw fish carver (KASUMI) 12cm blade 51,840 yen.

Hope this helps. I am out of that race.

Cheers


----------



## rami_m (Feb 14, 2016)

Going again in November this year. Would be interested in what you find out


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm going in Oct. I'm going to see if I can order some stuff with them.. are the knife the exact spec compared to the normal shigs or are they are made to order specifically for KIYA like JNS with the workhorse kato?


----------



## rami_m (Feb 14, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> I'm going in Oct. I'm going to see if I can order some stuff with them.. are the knife the exact spec compared to the normal shigs or are they are made to order specifically for KIYA like JNS with the workhorse kato?



Leave me some will ya? [emoji1]


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 14, 2016)

haha... I'm mainly collecting Kuorchi Shigs... we have to makes sure all the shigs end up in Australia



rami_m said:


> Leave me some will ya? [emoji1]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 14, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> haha... I'm mainly collecting Kuorchi Shigs... we have to makes sure all the shigs end up in Australia



Lol; Smurfmacaw, Zweber12 and I have formed a tripartite coalition with the sole mission of ensuring that no more shigs be destined to Oz :razz:


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 14, 2016)

you forgot Mikedtran.. he has 5-7 shigs for what I remember



tjangula said:


> Lol; Smurfmacaw, Zweber12 and I have formed a tripartite coalition with the sole mission of ensuring that no more shigs be destined to Oz :razz:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 14, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> you forgot Mikedtran.. he has 5-7 shigs for what I remember



Ah yes, his joining the pact was most welcome, although I was kinda hoping to get my hands on that nakiri.


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm eyeing that too.

I got a Santoku off him and now I need to convince him to part with his Nakiri. He is more of a gyuto man, he doesn't need a nakiri!!!!




tjangula said:


> Ah yes, his joining the pact was most welcome, although I was kinda hoping to get my hands on that nakiri.


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 14, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> I'm eyeing that too.
> 
> I got a Santoku off him and now I need to convince him to part with his Nakiri. He is more of a gyuto man, he doesn't need a nakiri!!!!



The Nakiri is definitely promised for Tanner =)

I'm likely going to be getting another Nakiri and Santoku in the next 6 months from what it looks like.


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

damn.. you're like the store that exclusively supplies Shig santokus and Nakiris. let me know if you ever want to part with the next one


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 15, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> The Nakiri is definitely promised for Tanner =)
> 
> I'm likely going to be getting another Nakiri and Santoku in the next 6 months from what it looks like.



Excellent, you should just sell it to me now


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

I am going to track down every Shig in Tokyo and bring all of them back to Australia 

I just need to know where to find them ...


----------



## rami_m (Feb 15, 2016)

Let me know when you do


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

Kyoto too


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you need the direct number to shig? I randomly found it the other day


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Let me know when you do



I will, mate. No worries


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Do you need the direct number to shig? I randomly found it the other day



If I understand the culture correctly, it would be inappropriate to approach Iizuka San directly. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have no idea what the culture appropriateness is for Japanese but it was more thinking on the lines of the front office directing you to places that stock their knives


----------



## Asteger (Feb 15, 2016)

Kiya's easy to find. There are several other places around but you'll need special skills to find them

Y58000 for a 12-inch deba? Sounds like a mistake


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

The KU Nakiri seems a bit pricy at over 40000 yen


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 15, 2016)

How many knives a month can 3 guys put out? JNS is also saying that the 2 sons have cut back involvement due to curcumstances? 25 - 50 knives a month?


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Kiya's easy to find. There are several other places around but you'll need special skills to find them



What kind of skills? 

If it's navigation, I can do that. Language, might be a bit more of a challenge ...


----------



## Zweber12 (Feb 15, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Lol; Smurfmacaw, Zweber12 and I have formed a tripartite coalition with the sole mission of ensuring that no more shigs be destined to Oz :razz:



I will adopt a new mantra: "_All Shigs must climb the Matterhorn before their final destination.._"


----------



## j22582536 (Feb 15, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> I'm lucky enough to be visiting Tokyo and Kyoto during the last week of March and would like to know of any stores that are known to stock Shigefusa.
> 
> I'm also interested in sources for kiridashi and kogatana, any notable makers.
> 
> ...



How I envy you! I haven't been to Japan for a long time. Hope you get what you want. BTW please contact me if you found any kitaeji cleaver or petty~:cool2:


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not sure about pettys but I know 2 other people who have kitaeji cleavers on order (one for a few from 2013) and another for 4 from 2010.

I think only 2-3 have ever been delivered.. its almost impossible to get



j22582536 said:


> How I envy you! I haven't been to Japan for a long time. Hope you get what you want. BTW please contact me if you found any kitaeji cleaver or petty~:cool2:


----------



## j22582536 (Feb 15, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> I'm not sure about pettys but I know 2 other people who have kitaeji cleavers on order (one for a few from 2013) and another for 4 from 2010.
> 
> I think only 2-3 have ever been delivered.. its almost impossible to get



Yeah....I placed an order at the end of 2014, and no news since then....


----------



## TheDispossessed (Feb 15, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I just shot Kiya an email asking about Shigs in stock, they replied within 15 minutes ... which is pretty darn good ... I asked about Gyuto in 210/240 or petty.
> 
> They replied back that they have very limited stock (what a surprise), and only have these three in stock (1 each!!)
> 
> ...



Those prices are totally wacked. That's 2.5x what I'd pay for the nakiri.


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 15, 2016)

TheDispossessed said:


> Those prices are totally wacked. That's 2.5x what I'd pay for the nakiri.



Yeah, I was put off by that as well. The KU Nakiri or santoku might be the easiest to get (?!) and I've see them for around $200... give or take a couple of bucks.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 15, 2016)

Kind of regretting selling my nakiri, Santoku, and Mioroshi Deba... Glad I still have my 1970s NOS Kitaeji Yanagiba.


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 15, 2016)

Lefty said:


> Kind of regretting selling my nakiri, Santoku, and Mioroshi Deba... Glad I still have my 1970s NOS Kitaeji Yanagiba.



Was that NOS from Aframes? =)

I'm having serious separation anxiety even thinking about selling my Kitaeji Nakiri and Santoku


----------



## Asteger (Feb 15, 2016)

Cold water, cold water...

Okay, you guys are starting to get a little too excited, although giving the benefit of the doubt you're not as crazy as you sound. 

Was just using my Heiji today -valued at half the price, but probably worth as much or more - thinking tsk tsk...



Lefty said:


> ... Glad I still have my 1970s NOS Kitaeji Yanagiba.



The namesake, Iizuka-san's great-grandfather, is where it's at. Anyone who's tried any of his blades has never spoken of it since. Words could not do justice, apparently. The stuff these days is pedestrian.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 15, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> Was that NOS from Aframes? =)
> 
> I'm having serious separation anxiety even thinking about selling my Kitaeji Nakiri and Santoku



Got it from a bulk buy I did a while back. No idea the price/value, and it's not even my hand, but I still have it, because it's such a rare and impressive piece. Funny thing is, I don't even consider myself to be a collector!

Oh, and any chance OP can take pics of the display at Kiya?


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2016)

Lefty said:


> Kind of regretting selling my nakiri, Santoku, and Mioroshi Deba... Glad I still have my 1970s NOS Kitaeji Yanagiba.



I'd like to see a picture of that. Most of the kitaeji yanagiba I've seen look pretty similar to my kasumi. I'm curious how profile and tip have changed since the 1970s.

Also.... Hijacked.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 15, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that. Most of the kitaeji yanagiba I've seen look pretty similar to my kasumi. I'm curious how profile and tip have changed since the 1970s.
> 
> Also.... Hijacked.



Sorry for an accidental hijack...i'll post some pics tomorrow, after I get home from work.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 15, 2016)

Lefty said:


> Glad I still have my 1970s NOS Kitaeji Yanagiba.



.. And I thought he was fibbing about this :dazed:


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

Lefty said:


> Oh, and any chance OP can take pics of the display at Kiya?



If I get there (wife and kids in tow) I'll be taking a photo for sure!

Cheers 

J


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 15, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that. Most of the kitaeji yanagiba I've seen look pretty similar to my kasumi. I'm curious how profile and tip have changed since the 1970s.
> 
> Also.... Hijacked.



Whilst unintended, this has become a very interesting discussion on a popular topic -the Shigefusa phenomenon. Hijack away!

Of course I'm still interested in suggestions for Shig and kiridashi sources in Tokyo and Kyoto 
Asteger?


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 15, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I just shot Kiya an email asking about Shigs in stock, they replied within 15 minutes ... which is pretty darn good ... I asked about Gyuto in 210/240 or petty.
> 
> They replied back that they have very limited stock (what a surprise), and only have these three in stock (1 each!!)
> 
> ...



Is the SHOBU SASHIMI knife a Yanagiba or something else?


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

Yangiba is aka a shobu


----------



## pkjames (Feb 15, 2016)

shobu is the most common yanagiba that we see. In Japan they often just call it "shonu" (&#27491;&#22827 rather than "yanagiba" (&#26611;&#20995;&#65289;. I believe they use this way to differentiate "kiritsuke yanagiba"


----------



## rami_m (May 14, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> I'm lucky enough to be visiting Tokyo and Kyoto during the last week of March and would like to know of any stores that are known to stock Shigefusa.
> 
> I'm also interested in sources for kiridashi and kogatana, any notable makers.
> 
> ...



How was the trip. Found anything?


----------



## Mute-on (May 14, 2016)

Trip was amazing! Tokyo is incredible in its own right. Nothing can touch the sheer scale and demographic range of the place. Kyoto is strikingly beautiful. 

In terms of knives, I picked up a Damascus Santoku and a blue steel Yanagi from Shigeharu in Kyoto. 

In Tokyo I found four Shigs. I only bought three of them


----------



## Mute-on (May 14, 2016)

Ok ok. A Ku 150 petty, a Ku kiridashi and a Kitaeji kiridashi. Overall the prices were very decent. I must say that buying a Shig in its country of origin is much more fun than online


----------



## rami_m (May 14, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> Trip was amazing! Tokyo is incredible in its own right. Nothing can touch the sheer scale and demographic range of the place. Kyoto is strikingly beautiful.
> 
> In terms of knives, I picked up a Damascus Santoku and a blue steel Yanagi from Shigeharu in Kyoto.
> 
> In Tokyo I found four Shigs. I only bought three of them



Evil.

Let us know the highlight and anything off the beaten track. I am going on my second trip November. 

It's one of these places when I can see myself going over and over again.


----------



## JayGee (May 14, 2016)

Where did you find the Shig Kiridashi? (for someone who is going to Tokyo in a few weeks).


----------



## Mute-on (May 14, 2016)

I got the Ku kiridashi at Kiya. They are on the expensive side and you will need some Japanese to be understood. 

I didn't get to Kappabashi, and I imagine you might find some there. 

Tokyo is amazing. You will love it!


----------



## ynot1985 (May 14, 2016)

So what was the fourth shig that you passed on? The idea of passing on a shig is mind boggling !!


----------



## Mute-on (May 14, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> So what was the fourth shig that you passed on? The idea of passing on a shig is mind boggling !!



Kitaeji usuba. I bought the kitaeji kiridashi instead. I've never seen another, and I already have a Yoshihide usuba


----------



## ynot1985 (May 14, 2016)

where was that one? going in Oct.. have katos lined up but not one shig so I'm trying to see where I can get lucky


----------

